# Isaiah 44:22-23 as a Gospel Song



## yeutter (Aug 31, 2009)

God has blotted them out,
I am glad, I am happy and free,
God has blotted them out,
I will turn to Isaiah and see,
Chapter forty four, verses twenty two and three,
He has blotted them out, 
and now I can shout,
For that means me.


----------

